# DTC 01200 abs valves supply voltage



## jm897 (Feb 17, 2010)

*DTC 01200 abs valves supply voltage help?*

I did a search on this but only came up with one result and it was of no help to me. This is on an 04 passat 1.8t. I had a dead battery so I was pulling fuses checking for a draw on the battery and found no change with any fuse. The car only has 15k miles on it so I figured it must have sat around a lot. Load test on battery found 49 cranking amps. I replaced the battery and now I have this code. Checked all fuses in dash but all are ok. The only info I can find relates to fuse S54? Does anyone have an idea of where this is? There is a box under the hood that I can't get completely open because of limited access but I did see two big 40 amp fuses in there, is it one of these? I tried driving the car and clearing the dtc but it just comes back. any help would be greatly appreciated


_Modified by jm897 at 6:20 PM 5-2-2010_


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: DTC 01200 abs valves supply voltage help? (jm897)*

Please post the Auto-Scan.


----------



## jm897 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: DTC 01200 abs valves supply voltage help? (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

I'll post the scan later today.


----------



## jm897 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: DTC 01200 abs valves supply voltage help? (jm897)*

Here is the scan
Monday,03,May,2010,18:20:44:34338
VCDS Version: Release 908.1
Data version: 20091018
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 3B - VW Passat B5
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 35 36 37 46 47 55 56 57 58 75 76 77


VIN: WVWPD63B64E028347 Mileage: 25120km/15608miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06B-906-018-AWM.lbl
Part No SW: 4B0 906 018 DP HW: 8E0 909 018 A
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0003 
Coding: 0016501
Shop #: WSC 02105 444 59046
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0100 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 4B0-614-517.lbl
Part No: 4B0 614 517 G
Component: ABS/ESP front 3428 
Coding: 04275
Shop #: WSC 05311 
2 Faults Found:
01200 - ABS Valves Supply Voltage 
35-10 - - - Intermittent
01486 - System Function Test Activated 
35-00 - - 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 1C0 909 605 C
Component: 09 AIRBAG VW61 04 0003 
Coding: 12345
Shop #: WSC 05311 
1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1J0-907-487-A.lbl
Part No: 1J0 907 487 A
Component: Lenkradelektronik 0005 
Coding: 00118
Shop #: WSC 05311 
1 Fault Found:
00926 - Terminal 30 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3B0-920-xx5-17.lbl
Part No: 3B0 920 929 B
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V03 
Coding: 15235
Shop #: WSC 00000 
WVWPD63B64E028347 VWZ7Z0C7587714
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<->CAN 0001 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 05311 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1C0 959 799 C
Component: 08 Komfortgerát HLO 0003 
Coding: 00258
Shop #: WSC 05311 
Part No: 1C1959801
Component: 08 Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0202 
Part No: 1C1959802
Component: 08 Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0202 
Part No: 1C0959811
Component: 08 Tõrsteuer.HL KLO 0009 
Part No: 1C0959812
Component: 08 Tõrsteuer.HR KLO 0009 
1 Fault Found:
01359 - Internal Central Locking Switch; Passenger Side (E198) 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 3B7-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 3B7 035 180 G
Component: Radio NP2 0016 
Coding: 04031
Shop #: WSC 05311 
2 Faults Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
37-10 - Faulty - Intermittent
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: DTC 01200 abs valves supply voltage help? (jm897)*

Please see if the system function test will run:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/01486
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki...ch%29
The 01200 - ABS Valves Supply Voltage fault is Intermittent and could be caused by low voltage. Are all of those other low voltage faults new or old from the battery replacement? Have you tested the charging system?


----------



## jm897 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: DTC 01200 abs valves supply voltage help? (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Thanks for the info I'll try the function test tonight. The charging system is working properly but I never cleared the codes after replacing the battery. I'll try that also.


----------



## jm897 (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok I tried the self test it initiated then the red brake light on the dash came on and then all the lights went out. I don't think I completed the test though. When I do a scan I still get the code. Now when I try to do the test it won't start. When the brake controller is open abs and esp lights are lit on the dash. When I close the controller the lights go out. Is this normal or do I still have issues?


----------

